# trump fucks over SNAP recepients



## texastraveler (Dec 5, 2019)

Look into the new SNAP guidelines if you use it, the clown fascist is taking away states' abilities to provide exemptions from the work requirement for SNAP. it is estimated ~700,000 will lose their SNAP eligibility so that 'they can be more dignified' or some stupid shit


----------



## texastraveler (Dec 5, 2019)

"During what Perdue called the strongest economy in a generation, "We need everyone who can work, to work.""

come on, be a wage slave. we gotta make them numbers look pretty


----------



## Breck (Dec 5, 2019)

It probably wont pass cuz they tried to do it before and the farm bill got shot down by a wide margin. So he'll just have to use concentration camps like the fascist before him... oh wait.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 5, 2019)

I will personally attest to this. 

I was told I cant apply for SNAP for 3 years because I recieved SNAP for 3 months in 2019 without complying with the work requirements. 

Essentially they have taken away the exemptions from almost every area that allowed to not have to comply with the work requirements if you are homeless, or receiving unemployment benefits.

It's super fucked up. It is essentially going to dramatically increase the number of people that experience malnutrition and cant feed themselves, or their families.

There is nothing about this policy that will benefit the people on this country in any way. It Is another way conservative politicians are trying to pay less in corporate taxes. Fuck Trump, he is a fucking fascist.


----------



## texastraveler (Dec 5, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> I will personally attest to this.
> 
> I was told I cant apply for SNAP for 3 years because I recieved SNAP for 3 months in 2019 without complying with the work requirements.
> 
> ...


i don't even think it's taxes, i think it's largely just pure fucking malice. good luck getting stamps, i'm gonna be tryin here in a few months but i owe money to a county out of state so not so sure how well it'll go


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 5, 2019)

@texastraveler naw man, I'm not even trying to get stamps again until this political climate changes. But ya, it's pretty much trying to reduce the government budget (to fuck the poor, not the millitary) to stop the rich from being taxed. Pretty obvious, same thing they have been trying to do since regan.


----------



## blank (Dec 5, 2019)

I think more than taxes or malice this might be about scoring political points with the subset of the population who believe that they exist in a meritocracy and that poor people are just bad people, so fucking them over is good. 

Lot of it varies by state anyways. I've never used it so I'm not 100% how federal guidelines impact state policy.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Dec 6, 2019)

*They over paid me on SNAP, I had to pay back $103.70, what a crock! I bet someone who comes into this country illegally doesn't have to pay it back! I rather panhandle or go to the food pantry for extra food when I need it. 
Two years ago, I was getting $6.00 a month from SNAP! I gave up on SNAP.
Yes, I paid back the $103.70 to keep the monkey off my back!*


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 6, 2019)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *I bet someone who comes into this country illegally doesn't have to pay it back!*



Might wanna check your inherited illegal immigration privilege, homeboy. You don't strike me as the type to speak diné bizaad, maiduan, siouan-catawban, etc. I would imagine just like most of the rest of us here, your ancestors immigrated here illegally, raped and murdered indigenous peoples, stole their land, claimed it as their own and started shitting out a bunch of entitled kids who conveniently pretend like that isn't how it all went down. I just don't think it's very cool to point the finger at illegal immigrants if you don't look something like these muthafuckin OG's.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 6, 2019)

It causes inflation that's the reality of it. It's A lot harder to get a job not to mention a good paying job because the taxes are so high on hiring employees. Also it feeds the riches pocket because that's how they funnel money to the businesses they want it to go to. That's just my take. I def don't think it's totally bad but here in CA it's definitely enforced you get food stamps while your basically denied a job. And look at the homeless problem because of it. They don't want to pay them out in wages effectively privatizing the economy.


----------



## blank (Dec 6, 2019)

what


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 6, 2019)

blank said:


> what



Y'alls got it backwards. It's what I've been trying to tell you the whole time.


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 6, 2019)

Desperado Deluxe said:


> It causes inflation that's the reality of it. It's A lot harder to get a job not to mention a good paying job because the taxes are so high on hiring employees. Also it feeds the riches pocket because that's how they funnel money to the businesses they want it to go to. That's just my take. I def don't think it's totally bad but here in CA it's definitely enforced you get food stamps while your basically denied a job. And look at the homeless problem because of it. They don't want to pay them out in wages effectively privatizing the economy.



it's good to see somebody offering a different point of view


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 6, 2019)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *I bet someone who comes into this country illegally doesn't have to pay it back! *



I can understand that you're bitter but I think most of the people who come illegally have bigger and more complicated issues to deal with than $100. perspective


----------



## blank (Dec 6, 2019)

I don't even think illegal immigrants have access to food stamps, do they?


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 6, 2019)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> I bet someone who comes into this country illegally doesn't have to pay it back!



Yet again. For the Trump supporters in the back to hear, again. Illegal immigrants cant fet food stamps. You are required to have a SSN to get SNAP, which you do not get unless you are a citizen.



Desperado Deluxe said:


> It causes inflation that's the reality of it. It's A lot harder to get a job not to mention a good paying job because the taxes are so high on hiring employees. Also it feeds the riches pocket because that's how they funnel money to the businesses they want it to go to. That's just my take. I def don't think it's totally bad but here in CA it's definitely enforced you get food stamps while your basically denied a job. And look at the homeless problem because of it. They don't want to pay them out in wages effectively privatizing the economy.



Sorry dude, but that's a crock of bullshot. And @roughdraft that's not an alternative point of view. That is a classic example of 'alt-facts'

Which have no basis in fact what so ever.

Conservatives bitch and moan about how social services are making them and their businesses pay exorbanant amounts in taxes. 

Look at the fucking millitary budget. Seriously. No one says shut about that when they rework tax structure to funnel more of our taxes into the millitary.

Look at the fucking reganomics that cut the corporate tax rate by double digits. And then you wonder why individuals pay more in taxes. Blame it on food stamps and unemployment benefits.

Naw. Fuck thaat. Dont buy into that shit. That is exactly what the tax-dodging, draft-dodging, evil bastard in the white house wants you to think.


----------



## Maki40 (Dec 6, 2019)

Gonna have to soldier up cause the war on the poor is here. A spoiled rich brat who never worked a day in his life and has no idea what it's like to struggle will have no sympathy for anybody but himself and his billionaire friends. He's already going after the homeless. In Vegas, they're locking them up in cages as we speak. Half the country still supports this POS so I'm lost for words. Good luck, everybody!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 6, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> Yet again. For the Trump supporters in the back to hear, again. Illegal immigrants cant fet food stamps. You are required to have a SSN to get SNAP, which you do not get unless you are a citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually California does give a lot illegal immigrants fs it's really up to the individual municipality to give those benefits and frankly I don't really care if they do it's fine with me as long as they're concerned with living a good life and not just juicing the system. 
I think social benefits should be used as a hand up and not a hand out.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 6, 2019)

Desperado Deluxe said:


> Actually California does give a lot illegal immigrants fs it's really up to the individual municipality to give those benefits



please back this up with proof. until then im calling bs.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Dec 6, 2019)

I think that the bureaucratic policies can & are a bit confusing. While undocumented parents may not be eligible, many who have minor children who are legal US citizens within their household can apply on their behalf. I think these 2 links quickly supply info to determine fact from fiction on this subject. 

https://hsa.smcgov.org/sites/hsa.sm...ts about CalFresh Benefits and Immigrants.pdf
https://www.nilc.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/imm_eligibility_food_stmps_CA_2006-1-11.pdf


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 6, 2019)

I wonder how many illegal immigrants have legal US citizen children. I feel like these numbers are so ridiculously miniscule it isn't even worth trying to make a point on it. The whole thing is bullshit anyway. They try and paint the scenario as if it's all illegals and people if color taking up all those resources but every time my white honky ass is down at the county office tryin to get mines it's about 88% a bunch of other white people on the same mission as I am. And I'm talking about a very diverse California city of a million+ people with TONS of migrant farm workers. It's just a bunch of honkies down at the county building.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 6, 2019)

@Desperado Deluxe i deleted your previous post because it contained invalid urls. please don't link directly from google search results. click on the link _then _copy it.

on a side note, that also shows/proves you're not reading the things you're linking to, which is kind of a dick move.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 6, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> @Desperado Deluxe i deleted your previous post because it contained invalid urls. please don't link directly from google search results. click on the link _then _copy it.
> 
> on a side note, that also shows/proves you're not reading the things you're linking to, which is kind of a dick move.


The link was to a the actual California immigration status for applying for benefits page. And says that depending on what your immigration status was even being illegal it was still possible to get benefits. Not to mention how crooked some of the social services offices are, they are the ones who ultimately determine your eligibility. 
Sorry I was out punching volunteer hours and was in a hurry.

.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Dec 6, 2019)

I want to see if "Trump 2020" is going to feed the poor and working class Trump supporters, but Government assistance sure won't (if this passes)!

The first food stamp program was made in 1939, so when they say "make American great again" they must be talking about the 20s and 30s!​


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 7, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> Sorry dude, but that's a crock of bullshot. And @roughdraft that's not an alternative point of view. That is a classic example of 'alt-facts'
> 
> Which have no basis in fact what so ever.
> 
> ...



Disclaimer: I don't know anything

What interests me here is what I'm reading from @Desperado Deluxe AND what I'm reading from you are, as far as I can tell, *not* mutually exclusive.


----------



## texastraveler (Dec 7, 2019)

Inuyoujo said:


> I want to see if "Trump 2020" is going to feed the poor and working class Trump supporters, but Government assistance sure won't (if this passes)!
> 
> The first food stamp program was made in 1939, so when they say "make American great again" they must be talking about the 20s and 30s!​


make america the country it was before the artificial prosperity post WW2 again?


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 8, 2019)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> I wonder how many illegal immigrants have legal US citizen children. I feel like these numbers are so ridiculously miniscule it isn't even worth trying to make a point on it. The whole thing is bullshit anyway. They try and paint the scenario as if it's all illegals and people if color taking up all those resources but every time my white honky ass is down at the county office tryin to get mines it's about 88% a bunch of other white people on the same mission as I am. And I'm talking about a very diverse California city of a million+ people with TONS of migrant farm workers. It's just a bunch of honkies down at the county building.



HARD AGREE.



roughdraft said:


> what I'm reading from you are, as far as I can tell, *not* mutually exclusive.



...What? You are going to have to elaborate on that one for me, if you want.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 8, 2019)

ScarletMountain said:


> All this talk about “illegal” immigrants
> You can’t be illegal in stolen land
> You can’t own land. This is a fictitious concept. We gotta stop complying with these ridiculous ideologies
> They only work because we consent to their foolishness
> ...



Lots of people speak this same argument, but when it comes down to explaining themselves, they usually have no actual facts to back up the argument. It just kinda sounds pretty, so many people use it.

Because I would say between GWBush and Obama, with their respective majorities in Congress, there was ONE HELL of a difference in because of who was in charge.

Also, Fascism in NOT that simple of a concept.


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 8, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> HARD AGREE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...What? You are going to have to elaborate on that one for me, if you want.



first off I'm really sorry I know this is a frustrating topic and I'm slow with this type of content so thanks for not gettin emo/agro on me as people are known to do

what I mean is that what @Desperado Deluxe is saying is like - the way food stamps are set up it funnels billions of dollars into certain businesses, i.e. Dollar General (my example not his). That's pretty reasonable and relevant IMHO. At the same time, the prevalence of food stamps has other economic effects that aren't as documented, the thing he seemed to be gettin at with "everyone would rather have cash" plus the influence on inflation.. although << insert shrugging motion here >>

You say that the military budget and the amount of taxes that corporations dodge is obscene and oppressive. That unemployment bennies and food stamp budgets are completely eclipsed by these much bigger money vacuums, which although I'm hella uneducated on these numbers, I'd say is very clearly true. 

For example I have "heard" that the Pentagon goes through like a trillion USD a year. I did quick math on the 700,000 people losing food stamp benefits according to the OP. Let's say it's on average 200 USD a month, that's like 1400 USD a year x 700 k people = 980 million USD that's not even a billion.

At the same time when it comes down to the middle class employer "struggling" in their way and the lower class really struggling, it's a different topic that I have even less info on, but I believe it's much different than what happens with "big money"

So this is what I mean - what he says and what you say - these two parts aren't mutually exclusive, in other words nothing that one of you said contradict the other.


----------

